# No more animal prints for Callie!



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

It turns her into a WILD THING! :HistericalSmiley:

C'mon Jett...chase me!










I'd say Callie got the first take down in this wrestling move. Or is it more of a tackle?










Is Jett under there?










lol...I can't tell for sure what Jett's body position is here but they were having a ball!










Where the wild things are! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Poor Jett! Being attacked by a zebra girl!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

That last picture is to die for !:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## moshi melo (Jul 2, 2009)

WILD THING! You make my heart sing!!! Callie and Jett are too adorable!! Great action shots Crystal!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Thanks for making my day, Crystal. Just what the doctor ordered... Callie, Queen of the Jungle.:w00t: She's a wild and crazy girl.:aktion033:Loved that last picture so much AND your new Siggy! :wub::wub:


----------



## stampin4fun (Jun 24, 2009)

Great action shots! I love the last picture


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Poor Jett. Jett, you can come live with Cosy. She won't drive you crazy. She'll just eat your food.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

LOL! LOL!!! Little girls are like that, didn't you know??? They love to instigate a fight.....and they can be brutal when they do~~~You sure did work that camera Crystal. In one picture, Jett's eyes look like he is running for his life~~~they are so CUTE together!!!! Tell Miss Tiger (aka Callie) to work it girl!!!!:chili::chili::chili: but don't hurt the Jettster!!!!!


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

Lol!! She went crazy!! Love it!


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

That is just the cutest set of pictures I've ever seen! She is a little spitfire.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Awesome action shots Crystal. I love the last one esp. The eye tell it all. 

I do have to say from your siggie, I am wondering now that you have 3, is Jett going to talk you into another one for the sake of a "fair and balanced" home?


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

WOW! She went wild! LOL Too cute!

BTW, is that a tiki toy I spy in the background? Are you selling them? 

<~~~Has a weird obsession about tikis! LOL


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

Way to cute!!! Who knew Jet had a thing for Zebras!!


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

LOL your precious ones are hilarious!!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

WOW! Looks like they're having a grand ole time! Oh, and I love your new siggy


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

I LOVE the action shots! They are having a blast with each other!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Crystal have you been giving that girl Mountain Dew:HistericalSmiley:she has more engery then a Cheeta:smstarz: wow it must be fun at your house:wub: love the pictures of the wild child


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

These pics are hysterical :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:One for Jett and one for Callie.


----------



## =supermanskivvies= (Aug 7, 2008)

Hehe! I love their expressions in the last picture.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Oh Crystal! Those pictures are a RIOT!!!! Callie turned into a Wild Child!!!! :w00t::w00t:

I bet Jett is having the time of his life...


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Those are amazing pictures!!!

You have a Canon Rebel don't you? What settings did you use to get such great action pics? I have a Rebel but have not really figured it out yet after almost a year!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Good Lord, did they wreck the store??? LOLOL so much for looking lady like in a dress. Too funny Crystal.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

OMG Crystal. That is hilarious. What fantastic pictures. That last one just has to be framed


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Love the photos!! I think Jett is having a great time with his wild little sister!


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

oh my!! your new baby is a hands full, isnt she!!:wub:
maybe her next dress should have little angels in it!!:wub:
love all the pics!!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

WOW, fantastic shots Crystal.:aktion033: I'm glad you mentioned they are only playing.lol Jett looks like he might be in real trouble.:HistericalSmiley: That last shot is awesome, love the wild eyed expressions.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Crystal, these pictures are adorable! That little girl is so cute!!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Sooooo cute!!! I just love all the pictures (and like others - your new siggy!)


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

LMAO! Guess it's safe to say that Callie isn't a girly girl at heart. She may dress like a lady but she acts like a tomboy! TOTALLY ADORABLE! That expressions on J&C's faces are priceless. You must have been hysterical watching this animal attack!


----------



## cleex1004 (Aug 2, 2008)

Awww, these pictures make me want to get a baby sister for Louis. Callie and Jett are sure having a blast!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

The last pic is absolutely hilarious!!! I also have seen those crazy eyes as of late!!


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

What fun!
A flying 'zebra'!!!
How cute, they have a mini sofa!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

omg priceless!!!!


----------



## Pure Paws (Mar 29, 2010)

See how much fun having one more Maltese is:chili::chili::chili: Just imagine if you add say maybe three or four more:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: Something to think about Crystal:innocent:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

:HistericalSmiley:at that last pic ... it's an all time keeper...loved all shots :thumbsup:

kisses to all three malts
Kat


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

CeeCee's Mom said:


> LOL! LOL!!! Little girls are like that, didn't you know??? They love to instigate a fight.....and they can be brutal when they do~~~You sure did work that camera Crystal. In one picture, Jett's eyes look like he is running for his life~~~they are so CUTE together!!!! Tell Miss Tiger (aka Callie) to work it girl!!!!:chili::chili::chili: but don't hurt the Jettster!!!!!


lol...no need to worry about Jett, He's got a good 1 1/2 lbs on her! She is the perfect playmate for Jett because even if it doesn't look like it, they are both very gentle in their play. Jett doesn't like to play with dogs that are too rambunctious.



Nissa Fiona said:


> That is just the cutest set of pictures I've ever seen! She is a little spitfire.


lol...only when in animal prints! 



CloudClan said:


> Awesome action shots Crystal. I love the last one esp. The eye tell it all.
> 
> I do have to say from your siggie, I am wondering now that you have 3, is Jett going to talk you into another one for the sake of a "fair and balanced" home?


I'm working on getting Jett to see the benefits of being the only boy in the family. Makes him extra special! :wub:



Toby's Mom said:


> WOW! She went wild! LOL Too cute!
> 
> BTW, is that a tiki toy I spy in the background? Are you selling them?
> 
> <~~~Has a weird obsession about tikis! LOL


Personally, I would be disappointed if any obsessions of yours could not be considered weird? :smtease: 

I had sold those, but don't have anymore. I'll let you know if I get some more in.:thumbsup:



Matilda's mommy said:


> Crystal have you been giving that girl Mountain Dew:HistericalSmiley:she has more engery then a Cheeta:smstarz: wow it must be fun at your house:wub: love the pictures of the wild child


lol...nope! No Mountain Dew for my Callie girl! It is amazing to me when she gets this way because she truly is a very calm puppy.



Maisie and Me said:


> These pics are hysterical :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:One for Jett and one for Callie.





The A Team said:


> Oh Crystal! Those pictures are a RIOT!!!! Callie turned into a Wild Child!!!! :w00t::w00t:
> 
> I bet Jett is having the time of his life...


I burst out laughing when I downloaded them to really see what I got. They were moving so fast and I was snapping so fast I didn't really know what I got! Sometimes it was just the end of a tail! :HistericalSmiley:



k/c mom said:


> Those are amazing pictures!!!
> 
> You have a Canon Rebel don't you? What settings did you use to get such great action pics? I have a Rebel but have not really figured it out yet after almost a year!


I use the TV setting and auto focus for action shots. :thumbsup: I do manually adjust for the distance.



Maglily said:


> Good Lord, did they wreck the store??? LOLOL so much for looking lady like in a dress. Too funny Crystal.


Awww....and here I thought she did fairly well at keeping her bloomers from showing!:Girl power:



momtoboo said:


> WOW, fantastic shots Crystal.:aktion033: I'm glad you mentioned they are only playing.lol Jett looks like he might be in real trouble.:HistericalSmiley: That last shot is awesome, love the wild eyed expressions.


You know, it does look pretty scary! I was really surprised at how it looks on the camera because when you're watching it, all you see are these huge smiling faces. :wub:



mom2bijou said:


> LMAO! Guess it's safe to say that Callie isn't a girly girl at heart. She may dress like a lady but she acts like a tomboy! TOTALLY ADORABLE! That expressions on J&C's faces are priceless. You must have been hysterical watching this animal attack!


Oh she's still my girlie girl. The way she sits, lays down, even moves just screams "girlie girl"! But she's not too fou-fou that she can't have a little fun! I guess she's perfectly balanced.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Pure Paws said:


> See how much fun having one more Maltese is:chili::chili::chili: Just imagine if you add say maybe three or four more:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: Something to think about Crystal:innocent:



lol...am I not buying enough product from you already? :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

:w00t: Crystal Loved it all and read all the posts.. those made me laugh too. Laughter is such good medicine... Thanks for posting.. Jeanne


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I know what you mean by Callie being a girly girl but at the same time can be wild and wooly!!! My Rain is the exact same way....calm, sweet and loving and girly girl but she is the first one in a fight, she does not look back. She makes me laugh so much and I can just imagine how Callie is!!! You really get the best of both worlds~~~~:aktion033::aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## Alice Ana (Mar 17, 2010)

LOL!!! the pictures are hilarious!


----------



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

LOL I love seeing Callie fit right into your family. She sure is a cutie with a lot of personality :wub:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

LOL What fun photos!!!! very cute! :wub::wub:


----------

